# BRAX MX4 "PRO"



## BMW Alpina (Dec 5, 2012)

Hello,

I just found this picture on Audiotec Fischer Facebook,
during CarMediaWorld 2018 — at Messe Salzburg.

The sign say BRAX MX4 *"PRO"* !!!

I wonder what is the changes will be compare to BRAX MX4.
So glad I have not bought the current BRAX MX4 that was launch back in 2011 (7 years ago)... 
otherwise, it would suck big time to buy a model that soon will be obsolete again...

title of the picture, copy and paste from facebook page:
High-End 4-Channel Amplifier BRAX MATRIX MX4 PRO — at Messe Salzburg.










title of this picture, copy and paste from the facebook page: Input side of the BRAX MATRIX MX4 PRO amplifier


----------



## CBS13WRX (Mar 5, 2013)

Does it have DSP built in?


----------



## JimmyDee (Mar 8, 2014)

The only obvious thing I can see, is that they've added Coaxial inputs. 
Other than that, visually it looks the same.

Wonder if there are any changes inside?

The Brax MX amps have remained virtually the same for over 10 years (as the OP posted above). 
I guess there's no need (or no option) to make improvements .

The only things they've changed, since the original version is:
* They originally had a balanced line input (similar to Symbilink)
* Then they ditched that and replaced it with Optical inputs
* Now they've added Coaxial inputs.


----------



## BMW Alpina (Dec 5, 2012)

I asked Audiotec-Fischer last night and they told me launch date will be late summer,
but he won't tell me what is the differences between this new PRO and the old one.
He only say, more detailed information will be published on their website.

Late summer is perfect timing, so I can buy a pair of Recaros first


----------



## BMW Alpina (Dec 5, 2012)

Actually, I just realized that I can barely see the spec on that white card on the pictures when I zoom in but enough to see it:

*so PRO will have 4 x 300 watts at 4/2/1 ohms *
_*vs. 
4 x 275 watts at 4ohms and 4 x 280 watts at 2ohms and 4 x 285 watts at 1ohm for current version

*_*Signal to Noise Ratio improve for the Pro at OVER 115dB*
_*while the current one only over 110dB

*_Frequency response stay the same at 10 Hz - 80 kHz
THD stay the same as less than 0.001%
Damping Factor stay the same at over 1,000


----------



## BMW Alpina (Dec 5, 2012)

Another thing that I suspect they will change is the D/A Converter Chip inside the PRO (thus the new Coaxial Connector for the Digital Input)...

D/A Converter Chip had improved a lot this past decade...


----------



## Elektra (Feb 4, 2013)

The digital inputs will only be relevant when the Brax DSP comes out - presume they will include digital outputs per channel - by the looks of things it will be modular either optical or coaxial depending on which version of the MX amp you have - the difference between the 2 amps will be marginal at best as the old amp exceeds car audio by quite a bit.. so high SNR etc is just a marketing exercise 

Doubt you will hear the difference...

I’d wait for the DSP to be launched and decide from there which amp to get 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BMW Alpina (Dec 5, 2012)

Elektra said:


> The digital inputs will only be relevant when the Brax DSP comes out - presume they will include digital outputs per channel - by the looks of things it will be modular either optical or coaxial depending on which version of the MX amp you have - the difference between the 2 amps will be marginal at best as the old amp exceeds car audio by quite a bit.. so high SNR etc is just a marketing exercise
> 
> Doubt you will hear the difference...
> 
> ...


by decide, ...
Do you mean decide between this upcoming PRO version and the current one?

I would choose the PRO version simply because an improvement is still an improvement, 
and 25watt RMS per channel must mean some upgrade to the Analog Circuit as well.

Lately many people are selling Zapco LX after the AP version launch at great discounted price... why... because nobody want to have obsolete version unless the obsolete version is discounted heavily...

just like buying cars...
for example if last year model makes 275horsepower vs this year model make 300horsepower... (marginal improvement) but... it's a big differences
in pricing... even if both of them are new car never registered.

One last thing,
not many willing to admit (and since I am NOT a hypocrite),...
when I am paying this kind of money for an amp, 
it is also a status symbol for me 

so I can pat myself in the back and say, 
you work hard enough and 
you are now able to buy the best amp possible for car environment...
then I would say again to myself, go work harder (or smarter),
and you can buy more finer things in life 

so for me, the latest and greatest will be my choice,
don't want to be stuck with an obsolete model just few months
after I bought them...
(plus I plan to hold on to this amp for very long term)

I mean, if I just want a very high quality amp, 
a Zapco Z-AP should be more than enough...


----------



## Elektra (Feb 4, 2013)

BMW Alpina said:


> by decide, ...
> Do you mean decide between this upcoming PRO version and the current one?
> 
> I would choose the PRO version simply because an improvement is still an improvement,
> ...




Well yes if your in the market for this type of amp and the new one isn’t much more than the old one then why not - get the latest

This will also make the older amps more keener in pricing so your able to pick them up a little cheaper than we are currently 

I found the digital inputs to be useless really as none of the current DSPs use digital outputs per channel - I presume that the persistence of Audiotec Fischer to include them means they will bring out a DSP that can use them - I assume the Brax DSP will have a module per channel to cater for this 

The additional 25rms is neither here or there and the Higher SNR is also neither here or there as the test sheet the amp comes with is already much higher than the published 110db in any case - mine had 118db SNR on my MX4....

The price of admission is really up to you at the end of the day...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## seafish (Aug 1, 2012)

Elektra said:


> ...
> The additional 25rms is neither here or there and the Higher SNR is also neither here or there as the test sheet the amp comes with is already much higher than the published 110db in any case - mine had 118db SNR on my MX4....
> 
> The price of admission is really up to you at the end of the day...
> ...


Totally agree with these thoughts...these are simply minor updates to an already great amp...NO need for me to upgrade from the two MX4 and two NOX4 that I already use.


----------



## CBS13WRX (Mar 5, 2013)

I wish they would give my NOX4 DSP the ability to use version 4 of the DSP PC tool but I am afraid they have ended support.


----------



## seafish (Aug 1, 2012)

CBS13WRX said:


> I wish they would give my NOX4 DSP the ability to use version 4 of the DSP PC tool but I am afraid they have ended support.


At one point, Josiah indicated to me that the NOX4DSP WOULD be able to upgrade to the latest version. I didn't realize that AF had dropped it, probably only to encourage people to buy the newer products, like this amp (lol!!)


----------



## CBS13WRX (Mar 5, 2013)

I am not sure if they have "Officially" dropped it but the outlook does not look good. The one hope I have is when you look at the "Download" tab for version 4 at the top of the list of eligible devices it does have a spot for something Brax.


----------



## Rainstar (May 22, 2017)

If i had a MX4 I would not sell it to go MX4 PRO.

Many of the high end amp companies have their "new flagship" which is entirely based on and older Flagship with slight improvements. differences probably like iphone 6 to iphone 7 nothing groundbreaking.

Sinfoni did something similar, Their new Tempo amps were not night and day vs their older Amplitudes.

60.1HD ------->Prestigio
and both are extremely quite good.


----------



## BMW Alpina (Dec 5, 2012)

Rainstar said:


> If i had a MX4 I would not sell it to go MX4 PRO.
> 
> Many of the high end amp companies have their "new flagship" which is entirely based on and older Flagship with slight improvements. differences probably like iphone 6 to iphone 7 nothing groundbreaking.
> 
> ...





seafish said:


> At one point, Josiah indicated to me that the NOX4DSP WOULD be able to upgrade to the latest version. I didn't realize that AF had dropped it, probably only to encourage people to buy the newer products, like this amp (lol!!)





seafish said:


> Totally agree with these thoughts...these are simply minor updates to an already great amp...NO need for me to upgrade from the two MX4 and two NOX4 that I already use.



Yes, Totally agree with all of you,
After I buy a MX4 PRO in the future, 
I would NOT upgrade it if few years down the road, BRAX then produce a (just for example) MX4 PRO Mk2...

but for "first time" buyer like me who had not had the pleasure of owning the current MX4,... then this is a good opportunity to enter.

beside looking at history, the MX4 PRO should not have any newer version until around 2025


----------



## Elektra (Feb 4, 2013)

BMW Alpina said:


> Yes, Totally agree with all of you,
> After I buy a MX4 PRO in the future,
> I would NOT upgrade it if few years down the road, BRAX then produce a (just for example) MX4 PRO Mk2...
> 
> ...




Rather spend your money on the new Brax DSP... I think that would yield a bigger difference than upgrading from MX4 to MX4 Pro 

Pretty sure the MX4 and even the GX2400 will be all the amps you will ever need


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BMW Alpina (Dec 5, 2012)

Elektra said:


> Rather spend your money on the new Brax DSP... I think that would yield a bigger difference than upgrading from MX4 to MX4 Pro
> Pretty sure the MX4 and even the GX2400 will be all the amps you will ever need
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I might buy the BRAX DSP when it came out, depend on how nice the spec on it's DAC chip. At this moment, I feel every DSP on the market had DSP chip that is inferior to the one on my Sony RSX-GS9. It's just me folks 

I still will get the BRAX MX4 PRO for the amp though...

This car might be the last car I am modifying to this extent.
After this, I think I am too old to modify my car again...

My current car is just a lowly Honda Fit (2013), 
I have Ohlins suspension on it now 
but initially, I bought a set of Bilstein coilover that was already very good compare to other suspension kit available 
but the Bilstein still feel like it is not the best of the best, 
So, I sell the Bilstein at lost and buy Ohlins (direct from Japan) 
and have to install and align them 2 times 
(luckily I install and do my own alignment since I have the manual tools at home so no extra cost, just me getting tired).

similar situation apply,
if I buy MX4, sooner or later I will feel I am not getting the one that I want (MX4 PRO), 
just like if you choose a wife, you want to marry the one you love and the most beautiful  
till death do us part right?
beside (getting divorce is very expensive )


then the wheel, Initially I have a set of OZ Racing 18in Superturismo GT on this car,
it was very nice and it's Made in Italy but then I feel like it is not the best wheel I can have in the 4 bolt pattern, 
so I have to sell it at lost and buy a set of Forged BBS RF-509 
(also from BBS Japan) 
and now I am very happy and don't have the urge to upgrade the wheel anymore.

The brake thought I got it right from the first time, I immediately upgrade the front to Brembo 6 piston caliper (modified from Subaru BRZ kit) with 355mm Type 3 Brembo rotor and the rear to Integra Type R with custom rotors. So the brake already satisfy my requirement from the start.

another story,
Back in 1992, When I went to engineering school in the US, I always want a BMW M5, at that time only connoisseur can spot and willing to buy a BMW M5, it is a very special and rare car (with 6 individual butterfly intake)
not like today where M cars is everywhere (especially in California)

To save money I bought a lowly BMW 318iS then 3months later I got sick of that car and trade it in and bought Lexus GS300 thinking it is the Toyota Aristo twin, which only available in Japan with Supra Twin Turbo engine and is the Toyota answer to M5, 
but of course it is not an Aristo let alone an M5, 
in fact I total lost one GS300 (2 weeks after I bought it) because I drive it like it was an M5 
then stupid me, I do not learn my lesson 
and I bought another GS300 and crash this second car 2 times, 
(yap total of 3 crash in 2 different Lexus GS300)
I fix it and I was stuck with the GS300 and try to be happy by
putting 4 unit of Soundstream Class A6.0 
plus 2 unit of Soundstream Class A 3.0 
to use every channel available from Alpine 3339 DSP, Alpine top of the line DSP at that era, 
(including center channel and extra rear fill on top of rear channel and of course active front using yet another layer of Nakamichi Active 2 way X-Over the EC200H.
heck even the sub have extra Soundstream active xover just so I can adjust the cut off since the Alpine DSP have fix low pass freq...

with combination of AVI, OZ, Nakamichi and Soundstream speaker, all wire and connector is streetwires, all RCA and signal cable using Soundstream. 
So I had been playing with the nicest car audio equipment since 25 years ago.

I then put H&R coil over, AVS Wheel and buy the custom modified Ferrari F40 Brembo brake (modified by Stillen (Steve Millen), which is Brembo first ever distributor at that time before Race Technologies took over)
and yet, it still not make me happy with the Lexus GS300.
Even after Toyota USA borrow my car to see if they can have this Brembo kit as after market option, I am still not proud and happy...

Then in 1993 the M5 going out of production, I feel like I lost a chance to marry a girl that I love...

so to compensate, 
I sold the Lexus GS300 and I bought a 1994 Mercedes Benz W124 E500 which was assembled not by Mercedes but by Porsche (yes, that is correct), 
and I was happy with the E500 (modified of course with all RennTech and AMG component), I thought this is the final car for me...

until an older model (ugly condition) Porsche 911 Turbo beat me on a street race...
so I felt I had enough of this BS and I bought a 1994 Porsche 911 Turbo 3.6, (modified again with mixed of Ruf, TechArt and Gemballa component)

Finally nobody ever beat me in any race (including race with Ferrari F355, Dodge Viper R/T 10, SL600 and NSX of that era)... and I am FINALLY happy...
then I left US to go back to my country... 

If I just bought a Porsche 911 Turbo from the beginning, then not only I save money (no trade in lost value and modified equipment that is worthless), I would never get beaten...

Now of course it is different, I have a family and just started my life back in US, so I don't have money to buy such a nice car... I can only afford a lowly 2013 Honda Fit hahaha (I know it's pathetic) hahaha:laugh:

actually there is another very recent story,
I was using Michelin Pilot Super Sport tire on my Honda Fit 
but it got worn out and I need to change it, 
still Michelin just came out with the new Pilot Sport 4s 
(the newer updated version of Pilot Super Sport) 
problem is the 225/40ZR18 size is NOT available for the next 8 months,
so what happened was I keep on driving the old Super Sport tire,
I have to drive super slow during rain due to hydroplanning... etc...
Luckily right when the nylon/steel belt got exposed, 
Michelin came out with the Pilot Sport 4s in my size and I bought them just a few weeks ago...

That is how I am, if I want something, I will take the risk and I will get the best one that I can afford.

Luckily, I don't have the urge to compete in car audio competition,
otherwise, I might get obsessive until I win.

so Brax MX4 Pro it is 

note: it's ok, if you guys don't believe my story above, sounds like a fairy tale I know...


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

That moment when you think the DAC is more important than correcting what the environment does to the sound.. lol

Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Elektra (Feb 4, 2013)

SkizeR said:


> That moment when you think the DAC is more important than correcting what the environment does to the sound.. lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk




The DAC does make a difference so does the rest of the design like opamps etc... the question of correcting the environment - well they all do it - some do it a little better more accurately than others... 

Doesn’t hurt to have a top dac in your DSP as well - I think that’s what he is saying in a very long way... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

Elektra said:


> The DAC does make a difference so does the rest of the design like opamps etc... the question of correcting the environment - well they all do it - some do it a little better more accurately than others...
> 
> Doesn’t hurt to have a top dac in your DSP as well - I think that’s what he is saying in a very long way...
> 
> ...


Your not properly understanding what I wrote

Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Elektra (Feb 4, 2013)

SkizeR said:


> Your not properly understanding what I wrote
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk




Probably...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BMW Alpina (Dec 5, 2012)

SkizeR said:


> That moment when you think the DAC is more important than correcting what the environment does to the sound.. lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


SkizeR,
You are a vendor, and that mean you are a sales person.
You might be right in theory and reality based on your experience,
but I don't think you listen well.

I had posted here many times that Sony RSX-GS9 already had enough time alignment power to compensate for the time alignment problem caused by the environment (sitting location is not equal to 4 front speaker driver).

Sony RSX-GS9 also had decent EQ that although it will not be enough to correct all the EQ problem, I as the end user really don't mind about it for now.

I thought you posted that the current car audio competition (that attract many competitor) don't even really use RTA for scoring (pardon me if I get it wrong, but I don't care about audio competition anyway).

The only thing I see from insisting DSP to customer (when customer had repeatedly say "NOT AT THIS MOMENT) is so...
"local" dealer like you always trying to be, will be able to offer
"added value" service as "tuning"...

This is DIYmobileaudio forum but sometimes it become too much of vendor trying to "influence" buyer...

a good salesman need to listen to their customer needs not vendor needs or what vendor thing is the right solution.
Customer is not always right in finding their solution,
but if customer had decided on a solution (eventhough it is NOT a perfect solution), just follow what your customer thing
and do NOT

LOL your customer...

You still need a lot to learn in sales :laugh:
at the end that what will effect your bottom line,
and your survival


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

I'm a vendor because the owners of this site are ridiculous. I'm also not trying to sell you anything as dealers of the brands mentioned aren't allowed to ship equipment. Time alignment and a very limited mono eq aren't really fixing much. Just giving my advice on how you can make your car sound MUCH better. 

Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## BMW Alpina (Dec 5, 2012)

SkizeR said:


> Your not properly understanding what I wrote
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


Another insulting comment of yours (not just to me), 
but who cares :laugh:

ps: business is going to internet,
each time you say "buy local, support your local dealer",
well, unless your local dealer is doing the installation (with that tuning added value) for customer that can't install by themselves,

everyone will buy online...
why, less hassle, no pushing and of course much better price due to efficiency in everything.

if you think people would listen to you when you say "buy local",
you must be in denial...

but that's it's just you ... right


----------



## BMW Alpina (Dec 5, 2012)

SkizeR said:


> I'm a vendor because the owners of this site are ridiculous. I'm also not trying to sell you anything as dealers of the brands mentioned aren't allowed to ship equipment. Time alignment and a very limited mono eq aren't really fixing much. Just giving my advice on how you can make your car sound MUCH better.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


All I can say is,

I am NOT a hypocrite :laugh: 
and as a successful sales engineer,
I never LOL my customer, but I always listen to what they need and follow what they want 

you can take my advice (or not).


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: BRAX MX4 &quot;PRO&quot;*

Again, not trying to sell you anything or tell you what and where to buy. Thats none of my business since we're 3000+ miles away. All I did was give some advice that putting more weight I to the DAC over a full processor is backwards. And I wasn't insulting him. I was just stating that he isn't understanding what I was saying. Again, you are not my customer, and I'm not here to sell. The owners of this site just boned me for money because I own a shop, just as they did to other users. 

Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## BMW Alpina (Dec 5, 2012)

*Re: BRAX MX4 &quot;PRO&quot;*



SkizeR said:


> Again, not trying to sell you anything or tell you what and where to buy. Thats none of my business since we're 3000+ miles away. All I did was give some advice that putting more weight I to the DAC over a full processor is backwards. And I wasn't insulting him. I was just stating that he isn't understanding what I was saying. Again, you are not my customer, and I'm not here to sell. The owners of this site just boned me for money because I own a shop, just as they did to other users.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


Let me give you an example of an ideal response to your post above (with me as the salesperson):

*Hi SkizeR,
Yes, I understand *and that is all I am going to say.
I would stop saying anything and just smile and listen again 

Those lines there very simple, yet powerful (combined with your facial expression/body language if you are dealing direct face to face),
usually got you the relation that you need to close a sale.

People buy from people they like (unless the sale don't require people to people interaction anymore aka online sales).

To address your other concern,
I am NOT accusing you (SkizeR) as trying to sell me any equipment, but even if you want to try to get someone follow your advice on this forum, you got to do it as a "sales person", because at the end, you are "selling" them your idea/opinion).

NOT LOL that person. (see I am repeating this point not for my benefit, but for your benefit as a business owner)...

You will make more bottom line and in the end that is what matter.


and from now on,
if you post about how I should buy DSP first before anything else (priority wise) in any of my future post, I would just say,
*Thank you for your advice SkizeR, I understand your point of view. *


----------



## BMW Alpina (Dec 5, 2012)

I received information that BRAX MX4 PRO start production a few days ago, should start shipping by the end of this week or next week


----------



## dobslob (Sep 19, 2011)

Yes, they have started production and we should have our first few orders filled in the next few weeks.


----------



## JimmyDee (Mar 8, 2014)

BMW Alpina said:


> I received information that BRAX MX4 PRO start production a few days ago, should start shipping by the end of this week or next week


I could only justify buying this amp, if they actually matched it with their proposed DSP... which doesn't ever seem to be coming.
Release the DSP, and you'll have my money for the lot! (DSP and amps)

My dream system is: 
The Brax DSP (never coming), running into a pair of MX4-Pro's, driving those ZR Labs speakers that Chickenwings is selling, and a pair of Esotar 1200 subs.
https://www.diymobileaudio.com/foru...ance-line-3-way-n%B01-f1-saturn-tweeters.html


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

jimmydee said:


> I could only justify buying this amp, if they actually matched it with their proposed DSP... which doesn't ever seem to be coming.
> Release the DSP, and you have my money for the lot!
> 
> My dream system is:
> ...


you mean this one?


----------



## JimmyDee (Mar 8, 2014)

SkizeR said:


> you mean this one?


Yep... is it even available?
I've seen lots of teasers for it... and for the past couple years consecutively, they've been saying it'll be released _'later this year'_.
The times comes and goes... and it never gets released.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

jimmydee said:


> Yep... is it even available?
> I've seen lots of teasers for it... and for the past couple years consecutively, they've been saying it'll be released _'later this year'_.
> The times comes and goes... and it never gets released.


doug can comment on when exactly, but from what i understand the whole thing was re-designed from when it was initially announced and from what i remember the one pictured is a functioning production model


----------



## tranv9565 (Jun 6, 2017)

jimmydee said:


> BMW Alpina said:
> 
> 
> > I received information that BRAX MX4 PRO start production a few days ago, should start shipping by the end of this week or next week <img src="http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/images/smilies/smile.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Smile" class="inlineimg" />
> ...


Please buy those ZR Labs so I can purchase your E430! ?

I was so close to purchasing MrDaves Brax Nox4. Was waiting for the new MX4 but got tired of waiting.

Went old school route with those TRU Coppers


----------



## BMW Alpina (Dec 5, 2012)

jimmydee said:


> I could only justify buying this amp, if they actually matched it with their proposed DSP... which doesn't ever seem to be coming.
> Release the DSP, and you'll have my money for the lot! (DSP and amps)
> 
> My dream system is:
> ...



Few months ago, when I was interested in the BRAX DSP, I was informed that the BRAX DSP will be release a bit earlier than the BRAX MX4 Pro.


Few days ago, I didn't ask about BRAX DSP, and I only asked about BRAX MX4 Pro this time,... but I think the BRAX DSP will be available very soon...


----------



## Elektra (Feb 4, 2013)

The MX4/2PRO will be 30% more expensive than the normal MX4/2 the dsp will cost the same as a MX amp...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stickybeak (Sep 7, 2017)

Elektra said:


> The MX4/2PRO will be 30% more expensive than the normal MX4/2 the dsp will cost the same as a MX amp...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


How much will they cost?


----------



## Elektra (Feb 4, 2013)

stickybeak said:


> How much will they cost?




About $6000 for the amp and about $5000 for the dsp give or take...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BMW Alpina (Dec 5, 2012)

Elektra said:


> About $6000 for the amp and about $5000 for the dsp give or take...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That is list price, right? 
and that is for your area (South Africa)?


----------



## Elektra (Feb 4, 2013)

BMW Alpina said:


> That is list price, right?
> 
> and that is for your
> 
> ...


----------



## elses_ce (Apr 11, 2013)

Audiotech website has the new Brax MX4 Pro listed with all info. Looks like they added digital inputs (coax, optical), and redesigned the circuit board to squeeze out 300W/Ch.
The signal has embedded volume info to allow full resolution of the digital signal. they still have the "old" MX4 as well, probably cheaper.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

These amps and the Brax dsp are now fully available from what i understand. Cant wait to try them (if someone wants me to put them in their car that is)


----------



## AVIDEDTR (Sep 11, 2008)

SkizeR said:


> These amps and the Brax dsp are now fully available from what i understand. Cant wait to try them (if someone wants me to put them in their car that is)


Most Definitely wont be me


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

AVIDEDTR said:


> Most Definitely wont be me


:laugh:


----------

